# nitrous please help



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

i have a lease car and im 18, i have the mufflers removed and that is it. i am in the process of getting nitrous installed on my m6 but i need to know if it can be tracked by the dealership when i turn it in? how big of a shot can i do in a stock motor? i plan on doing a zex wet 100 shot, i am trying to learn about nitrous, i do not know very much. i would greatly apreciate your help. i have everything covered so that the nitrous will be through the filter and there will only be around 3 holes in the car, 1 below the gas pedal and the few used to hold down the bottle. please let me know of any information that can be helpful. thanks geoff


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I would assume that the dealer wouldn't know unless you mess up the internals of the engine. I talked to Nitros Express here in TX and I could get a system but, I would have to install it myself or get someone else to install it for me. I was in the same boat as you and know very little about NOS and decided that I didn't want to figure it out on a $30+ car so I decided against it. There was an artical in Pontiac magazine a few months back were a guy named Jason had NOS professionally installed in his 04 and when the drilled the holes for the bottle they drilled into the spare (make sure you take out the spare). Hope you find out the answers that your looking for.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

thank you for all your help buddy, i am glad someone responded to my posti have learned alot in the past few days about how nitrous itself works, yet i am still confused on what components it can be tracked from without doing damage. does it leave a residue in the engine anywhere? piston rings, exhaust system, etc? these are the things i dont know. i dont know what to do i have high school nationals at miland next month and i really want to win. thanks for all your help again, geoff


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I would think the only 'residue' that they could test for would be for sulfur dioxide in the oil that non-medical N2O is tainted with to discourage supstance abuse. Other than that nitrous, under heat, breaks down into nitrogen and oxygen, which is just O2 rich air. So they couldn't test for nitrous itself. As for the sulphur dioxide I don't know for sure if enough of it would disolve in the oil for them to test for it. If they can test for it, then an oil change before you take it back would take care of that. Anyway's the only reason they would test for it is if the engine/drivetrain had excessive wear and/or you left evidence suggesting it, like holes drilled into the intake for your nozzle or holes/ mounting hardware for a WOT switch. So if you don't abuse it and cover your tracks well enough you should be alright. Anyone alse have any input.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

There was an article in autoweek a few months back. When one buys a new subaru WRX they get a SCCA membersip for two years.

The company (GM) had people at SCCA events taking pictures of cars entered. The info was put in a database, and when people came in for warranty work they were told the warranty was void because it was used for competition.

Bet there is a clause in the lease agreement too. But they wouldn't go to high school nationals, would they?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

wow i hope they dont go to high school nationals, i have been very nervous about doing this. But i need to get faster. i ran a 13 70 at lapeer dragway and that isnt gonna cut it. i am hoping with a 100 shot and gravana's rear control arm bushings i will run in the high 12's. it's a long shot anyways, oh and i also ordered nitto drags for the rear 275-40-17. i just want to say i apreciate all of everyones help, this is my only way to get real answers. although no one mentioned how big of a shot could be ran on a stock ls1. thanks geoff


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

I've run NOS on several of my cars and never had a problem, but I also never went over a 100 shot with the ls1. These are high compression motors and though you can probably get away with it I would rather play it safe. I am also in Michigan and live in Macomb TWP. I normally run at Ubly dragway because Lapeer is not what I would call a lugit track when it come to your times.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

Is a 100 shot safe on this motor? what things do i need to watch out for that can lead to it doing something really bad to the internals or even the block? i need ppl with experience who have been here and done this help! thanks


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

has anyone used a setup like this? is there anyone with any experience like this? i want to research this to the fullest before commiting myself to this. once i do this i cant go back. any help would be great. thanks geoff


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Geoff, I've seen many an EFI GM V8 at the strip run superbly and impressivley with a sensible shot of dry nitrous pre MAF. I intend to do this myself soon on either an 05 GTO or possibly a C6. There are many guys doing this. There will always be worry-worts and sissys who tell you that it is not safe to do on a $30,000 car because they are cheap or afraid of the power. This proven power adder is routinely applied to dramatically increase HP when enabled on the full range of perf. vehicles, some costing sig. more than 30grand.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks for replying drmustang, my last car was a 96 cobra and i miss it. i would go with the c6 personally but that is just my opinion. all i need to know now is if i can get away with 150 shot, or if i have to stick with 100? thanks for everyones help


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Food For Your Brain........ The Dealer Will Check The Oil In The Motor If You Have Engine Problems For Nitrous If You Change The Oil And Are Able To Still Run The Car You Have A Shot Of Hiding The Use Of Nitrous But Beware I Saw Them Check A Gto That Came In With A Loud Knocking Noise That Way Before They Would Do Warrenty Work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

If you cant buy it why f-ck it up mybe you should buy a kia and fix that up


----------

